# EXTREMELY cool video



## phinds (Jun 17, 2017)

This must have taken a huge amount of time. Apparently they sliced of thin sections over and over and over and over again and took a pic after every slice and did this with several woods. It REALLY shows how the woods look as you move though them.








to see the full-sized version, copy/paste this into your browser address bar and then delete the "*" characters that I inserted 'cause that the only way I could get it to unlink
https:*//player.vimeo.com/video*/196683500

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## The100road (Jun 17, 2017)

Wow. That is really cool.


----------



## Ray D (Jun 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2017)

That is cool!


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 17, 2017)

Very cool indeed you can just see the different species fly by! Thanks Paul


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2017)

Most awesome! Kaleidoscopic wood!!! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2017)

I bet Paul was ID'ing them as they flew by!!


----------



## phinds (Jun 18, 2017)

HA ! I did catch a few, actually. The bocote was particularly easy to ID and that swirly-grain white oak happens to be something I've seen a couple of times before and there were a couple of others. I think the logo pic is manzanita.

I particularly liked the redwood burl


----------

